# Reputable breeders in NJ/NY/PA/MD??



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd definitely contact Delmarva in MD. Right now the current litter is reserved, and the upcoming litter is reserved until she is bred and we find out how many puppies she will have! Sue is great! Here is her website!
Delmarva Golden Retrievers

I put down my deposit for a pup last weekend!


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you! I checked out the website. What is her deposit fee and is her pricing comparable to what goldens in NJ cost? Thanks again for the info!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are some links to the local Golden Retriever Clubs breeder referral pages

Garden State GRC
GSGRC Breeder Referral

New Jersey Pine Barrens GRC
Puppy Referral

Hudson Valley GRC
Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club Puppy Referral

Lenape GRC 
Puppies


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I will pm you with that info


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you so much to the both of you!


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm not sure where in NJ your located but I would recommend Harborview Goldens in Erie,PA. Jennifer is a wonderful, responsible breeder. She just had a litter of pups but I don't know if they are already spoken for. Our girl, Gracie, is her Lotto's daughter. Jennifer didn't have a litter at the time but put me in touch with our breeder Marcy Kronz who is equally as wonderful. I'm pretty sure Marcy is planning a breeding soon with another of Jennifer Craigs males. We hope to get a male from that litter. You might want to check out the Harborview site.


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you! I got your PM, but it would not let me respond back. I checked them out and have their contact information saved. Thanks again!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Not sure if you are interested in recuing a puppy, but there is a thread on this forum regarding a young pup that still needs ahome in Philadephia.


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

We've fostered and adopted before, but I'm actually just looking into breeders for now and planning for a pup this fall/winter when I am finished with school. I will pass on the info though. Thank you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I second the recommendation of Harborview in PA. The breeder is a member here, so you can PM her and she has a web page too.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

The clubs Ambika posted will have good referrals. What county in NJ are you in? 

BTW - you will be able to respond to private messages after 15 posts I believe.


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

We are in Ocean county.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Sent you a PM.  Keep posting so you can answer folks! 

It's easy to post lots here - just check out the picture threads! :


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

We got a wonderful pup from Mountainview Kennels in Williamsburg, PA. I was looking for a specific build, color, and coat type and found them. They are on top of a hill in western PA. Andy is a wonderful dog, very smart, and loving.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

armymutt said:


> We got a wonderful pup from Mountainview Kennels in Williamsburg, PA. I was looking for a specific build, color, and coat type and found them. They are on top of a hill in western PA. Andy is a wonderful dog, very smart, and loving.


I would suggest that the original poster do their homework before selecting this breeder. Many, many issues here.

* No registered names on the website to verify clearances that they claim to have done on their dogs.
* Also breeds white german shepherds, which are not recognized by the AKC.
* Many breeding females
* Selling full registration for people to breed
* No evident participation in any dog venue (agility, obedience, field, conformation)
* Direct link to credit card payment on site:no:
* Require return/euth of dysplastic puppy

* Also knowns as or found on:

*breeder.net pupclassifieds.com labkennels.com*​

*pets4you.com puppydogweb.com puppyfind.com tjgeneralstore.com*
Home ·Shipping Info · Our Guarantee · Puppy Pics · Puppy Prices · Contact Us
©2000-2003 Brian Thomas Web Works








​


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah, I would run away from paypal too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I would suggest that the original poster do their homework before selecting this breeder. Many, many issues here.
> 
> * No registered names on the website to verify clearances that they claim to have done on their dogs.
> * Also breeds white german shepherds, which are not recognized by the AKC.
> ...


I agree with this post, except the White Shepherds.... they are registered in the AKC as German Shepherds and compete in events except conformation and that might yet happen. They are shown in conformation in their own specialty and also the UKC, I think. 

Breeding White Shepherds is not the same as breeding puggles. They have been around for a long time and some people prefer them. My mom's family always had them (one of my first pictures with a dog was with my Grandma's beautiful Caspar).


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Drive up to the top of the mountain before making your decision. I was handed a huge stack of papers with verifiable names. I think there is a sticky on here about lack of a web site does not equal a bad breeder - same goes for the quality of the website. I'm not sure what the issue is with a large breeding stock or selling registered breeders. Sounds like someone is into "badge protecting". I also don't see an issue with paypal. It's an accepted standard these days. My vet even offers it - easier than having a credit card machine in the truck on farm calls - of course, there is a service charge. Also not sure what the issue is with the return policy. If you're so cold as to return a puppy because of a medical defect, why would you care what happens to it? In the same vein, it is a business. If you didn't have to return the dog, what's stopping someone from claiming a problem, demanding a refund, and keeping the dog? As I read the website, the euth decision is on the part of the owner, not the breeder. Once again, it depends on you.

Besides all of that, the last time I saw a dog of the color, size, and texture of mine was '91 in High Wycombe, England. I spent 8 months looking for the perfect lineage to create the dog I got. 




CarolinaCasey said:


> I would suggest that the original poster do their homework before selecting this breeder. Many, many issues here.
> 
> * No registered names on the website to verify clearances that they claim to have done on their dogs.
> * Also breeds white german shepherds, which are not recognized by the AKC.
> ...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

armymutt said:


> Drive up to the top of the mountain before making your decision. I was handed a huge stack of papers with verifiable names. I think there is a sticky on here about lack of a web site does not equal a bad breeder - same goes for the quality of the website. I'm not sure what the issue is with a large breeding stock or selling registered breeders. Sounds like someone is into "badge protecting". I also don't see an issue with paypal. It's an accepted standard these days. My vet even offers it - easier than having a credit card machine in the truck on farm calls - of course, there is a service charge. Also not sure what the issue is with the return policy. If you're so cold as to return a puppy because of a medical defect, why would you care what happens to it? In the same vein, it is a business. If you didn't have to return the dog, what's stopping someone from claiming a problem, demanding a refund, and keeping the dog? As I read the website, the euth decision is on the part of the owner, not the breeder. Once again, it depends on you.
> 
> Besides all of that, the last time I saw a dog of the color, size, and texture of mine was '91 in High Wycombe, England. I spent 8 months looking for the perfect lineage to create the dog I got.


Welcome to the GRF! :wavey: (sorry just noticed you are not a newcomer but hello is in order as I have not yet "met" you) Glad your experience with this breeder was a positive one. To address your points above
If you put up a website to sell pups then you should provide ALL pertinent info on that same website.
Having a large number of breeding dogs with lots of litters limits the amount of time the pups can interact and get get socialized with the breeder.
Issue is not with "Paypal" but with the ability for one to buy a pup without giving it any real thought and without the breeder really caring about where the pups end up.
Selling of pups on full registration allows puppy mills and other irresponsible breeders to obtain dogs solely for the purpose of breeding.
As for the "choice" to either euthanize or return the pup is wrong. Adn some medical deffects can cause tremendous loss of quality of life for the pup. If the breeder wants to offer some sort of guarantee it can be accomplished with out worry of the breeder being duped. He can require proof from a vet as to the pups condition/affliction.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello!
After seeing the breeder in person, I can safely say that money is a big concern. Detailed websites cost money - they don't seem to be the type who are webmasters. I can't really fault them for not spending more money to purchase more space. 
As far as the large number of breers, she only breeds a couple of them at a time. The pups are not allowed to leave until they are 8 weeks old. I thought 8 weeks was an industry standard. They stay with the mother until they are weened - can't say what the time frame on that is, but Andy was eating solid food with ease when we got him. 
I can't comment on how she determines who can get a puppy. I presented my credentials at first contact, and I assume she decided that no further info was needed. I really haven't run into anyone who conducts a background investigation into potential purchasers, the closest being the Englishman who sold us Mitch. He made it quite clear that we couldn't leave him home alone, etc - as if we had never had a dog before. Americans have a bad reputation in the UK for abandoning their dogs, so I suppose it was warranted. 
If you're going to be an irresponsible breeder or a puppymill, I don't know why you would bother paying the additional $150 for a registered dog. They come intact, so if you're going to breed that way, you'd probably buy the cheaper dog.
I believe the website states that a vet certificate is required for the dog to be returned. If you decide you don't love the dog and want your money back, it's only fair to return it.



AmbikaGR said:


> Welcome to the GRF! :wavey: (sorry just noticed you are not a newcomer but hello is in order as I have not yet "met" you) Glad your experience with this breeder was a positive one. To address your points above
> If you put up a website to sell pups then you should provide ALL pertinent info on that same website.
> Having a large number of breeding dogs with lots of litters limits the amount of time the pups can interact and get get socialized with the breeder.
> Issue is not with "Paypal" but with the ability for one to buy a pup without giving it any real thought and without the breeder really caring about where the pups end up.
> ...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

armymutt said:


> Hello!
> After seeing the breeder in person, I can safely say that money is a big concern. Detailed websites cost money - they don't seem to be the type who are webmasters. I can't really fault them for not spending more money to purchase more space.
> As far as the large number of breers, she only breeds a couple of them at a time. The pups are not allowed to leave until they are 8 weeks old. I thought 8 weeks was an industry standard. They stay with the mother until they are weened - can't say what the time frame on that is, but Andy was eating solid food with ease when we got him.
> I can't comment on how she determines who can get a puppy. I presented my credentials at first contact, and I assume she decided that no further info was needed. I really haven't run into anyone who conducts a background investigation into potential purchasers, the closest being the Englishman who sold us Mitch. He made it quite clear that we couldn't leave him home alone, etc - as if we had never had a dog before. Americans have a bad reputation in the UK for abandoning their dogs, so I suppose it was warranted.
> ...



Breeding should not be looked at as an "industry". Not if you are a responsible breeder. It should NEVER and I do mean NEVER be about a bottom line.
Any responsible breeder will definitely do a check of the person before selling them a pup. $150 more for a dog that is going to be bred a half dozen times and produce 50 or more pups in a lifetime that can be registered with the AKC is a bargain to these types. And I am talking about a female above, a male can be bred ten or twenty times more than this.
If the dog is sold on a limited registration, yes the puppy mill can still breed the dog but the pups can not be registered with the AKC. 

I can only hope and pray that you never get a pup that is diagnosed with severe SAS, severe hip or elbow dysplasia or any other quality of life issue and you have to make the choice. It does have everything to do with loving the pup. But again this type of breeder is MORE concerned with their bottom line then the pup. Again a definite sign of a breeder I want nothing to do with.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't mean to imply they are about the bottom line. From my point of view, if you don't stay afloat, you can't provide quality dogs. Therefore, you have to make money, unless you are independently weathly or are just into it for an expensive hobby. I also have yet to come across any breeder who does a background investigation. To begin with, it would be a little too expensive to do the type of investigation that really reveals anything useful. I also doubt that any breeders have the authority to conduct anything as mundane as a police records check, legally, let alone a full background investigation. Those are in the neighborhood of $10-20K. I'm not going to condemn someone for refusing to essentially give away a dog after spending large amounts of money on breeding them. If you truely love the pup, then your concern would not be on the money you spent on them. You figure out how to make their QOL the best it can be, and go on with it. You cherish every moment you have with them and make sure you do the right thing. To my family, our dogs are our children. In fact, I can safely say that if I had to chose between saving my dog and saving someone else's child, my dog comes first.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think that you are taking our comments and translating them to mean that your dog is less important or not as loved because we have found red flags with his breeder. Please don't feel that we are passing judgement on your Andy. We are merely pointing out our concerns regarding his breeder.



armymutt said:


> Drive up to the top of the mountain before making your decision. I was handed a huge stack of papers with verifiable names. *I think there is a sticky on here about lack of a web site does not equal a bad breeder - same goes for the quality of the website.* *I'm not sure what the issue is with a large breeding stock or selling registered breeders.* Sounds like someone is into "badge protecting". I also don't see an issue with paypal. It's an accepted standard these days. My vet even offers it - easier than having a credit card machine in the truck on farm calls - of course, there is a service charge. *Also not sure what the issue is with the return policy*. If you're so cold as to return a puppy because of a medical defect, why would you care what happens to it? In the same vein, it is a business. If you didn't have to return the dog, what's stopping someone from claiming a problem, demanding a refund, and keeping the dog? As I read the website, the euth decision is on the part of the owner, not the breeder. Once again, it depends on you.
> 
> Besides all of that, the last time I saw a dog of the color, size, and texture of mine was '91 in High Wycombe, England. I spent 8 months looking for the perfect lineage to create the dog I got.


I'm glad that you have the perfect lineage that you wanted. For most people coming to GRF, that is also what they're seeking- a good family pet, with a good history of health, clearances, and temperament. Isn't that what makes a golden, a golden?

No, a lack of website or a poorly laid out website doesn't mean that the breeder is a bad one. However, as Ambika pointed out, when you have a website, it is important to put forth as much information as possible regarding the dogs. If you put the time, money, and effort into your dogs you want to show it. You don't have to be a 'webmaster' to do this.

As Ambika mentioned below, the issue is with your breeder, and many like him, that will give open registration to anyone willing to pay for it. Realistically, only 1 or sometimes no puppies from a litter are quality enough to be bred. To give the option to people to breed that from puppy mills or HVB is terrible. 

The issue is that a true breeder would offer some type of support (financial, emotional) but never ask that the puppy be returned or euthanized. 


AmbikaGR said:


> Welcome to the GRF! :wavey: (sorry just noticed you are not a newcomer but hello is in order as I have not yet "met" you) Glad your experience with this breeder was a positive one. To address your points above
> If you put up a website to sell pups then you should provide ALL pertinent info on that same website.
> Having a large number of breeding dogs with lots of litters limits the amount of time the pups can interact and get get socialized with the breeder.
> Issue is not with "Paypal" but with the ability for one to buy a pup without giving it any real thought and without the breeder really caring about where the pups end up.
> ...


What he said! I agree with everything here. You've said it so I'm not going to repeat it. 



armymutt said:


> Hello!
> *After seeing the breeder in person, I can safely say that money is a big concern.* Detailed websites cost money - they don't seem to be the type who are webmasters. I can't really fault them for not spending more money to purchase more space.
> As far as the large number of breers, *she only breeds a couple of them at a time.* The pups are not allowed to leave until they are 8 weeks old. I thought 8 weeks was an *industry standard*. They stay with the mother until they are weened - can't say what the time frame on that is, but Andy was eating solid food with ease when we got him.
> I can't comment on how she determines who can get a puppy. I presented my credentials at first contact, and I assume she decided that no further info was needed. I really haven't run into anyone who conducts a background investigation into potential purchasers, the closest being the Englishman who sold us Mitch. He made it quite clear that we couldn't leave him home alone, etc - as if we had never had a dog before. Americans have a bad reputation in the UK for abandoning their dogs, so I suppose it was warranted.
> ...


Yes, websites cost money, but so does breeding responsibly. If it can't be done responsibly according to the GRCA's code of ethics, it shouldn't be done at all. 

If they're truely breeding 'a couple at a time' that is too many. How can each puppy get the socialization, attention, and time it deserves?

Breeding should be done by the hobbists that do it for the breed. Not as an industry. That sounds like mass production term, don't you think?



AmbikaGR said:


> Breeding should not be looked at as an "industry". Not if you are a responsible breeder. It should NEVER and I do mean NEVER be about a bottom line.
> Any responsible breeder will definitely do a check of the person before selling them a pup. $150 more for a dog that is going to be bred a half dozen times and produce 50 or more pups in a lifetime that can be registered with the AKC is a bargain to these types. And I am talking about a female above, a male can be bred ten or twenty times more than this.
> If the dog is sold on a limited registration, yes the puppy mill can still breed the dog but the pups can not be registered with the AKC.
> 
> I can only hope and pray that you never get a pup that is diagnosed with severe SAS, severe hip or elbow dysplasia or any other quality of life issue and you have to make the choice. It does have everything to do with loving the pup. But again this type of breeder is MORE concerned with their bottom line then the pup. Again a definite sign of a breeder I want nothing to do with.


+100000


----------



## bluedog (Dec 6, 2010)

I HIGHLY recommend Hyegold Goldens in PA.
Hyegoldgoldens.com
A VERY DEDICATED BREEDER


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

bluedog said:


> I HIGHLY recommend Hyegold Goldens in PA.
> Hyegoldgoldens.com
> A VERY DEDICATED BREEDER[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Our boy came from Goldngrove*

The breeder is Debbie Shaser and she is located in Vineland NJ


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

opera330 said:


> The breeder is Debbie Shaser and she is located in Vineland NJ


The current litter listed on their website has some red flags that you would need to get answered before considering them, in my opinion.
Dam's eyes clearance is over 5 years old. Eyes should be checked yearlly.
Sire does not have a CERF eye clearance according to CERF, OFA and K9Data. The breeder's website says Flyer's eye clearance is "good". Seeing as they own both sire and dam and the dam was CERFed 5 years ago very odd that the sire would not be. To top it off on her home page she talks about her first Golden and how it taught her a lot because "_She had it all, bad eyes, bad hips, bad temperament, bad skin. Needless to say I did not use her in goldngrove breeding program. In fact she made me do alot of research in what I brought in to goldngrove to start the breeding program." _Seems if she learned from that she woould not be breeding a dog without an eye clearance.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: Barb Martin and Hyegold Goldens

Barb is a lovely person and the breeder of my boy "Scout", Pedigree: SHR Hyegold John Wayne Lucky Txn JH RN WC CCA If any of you get the Golden Retriever News, he's the one I wrote about in the Nov/Dec issue. He has been a fun, fun boy.

I flew out from TX to PA to pick him up. Stayed with Barb and her husband and got to help get all the puppies ready to go to their new homes. Seriously thought about stashing more than one in my carry on Sherpa puppy bag.

Ann
Dallas


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Scout is gorgeous, and what a pedigree!


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*In response to above thread and questions*

When purchasing my golden it was important for me to see hips and elbows on the OFA, they were excellent and normal. I looked around and found "reputable breeders" breeding 2 fair hips, breeders breeding females just under the age of 2 saying "the vet cleared and they had penn hips." Also, heart and eye clearnaces were important but I was able to visit and obtain hard copy paperwork but not sent in. 
My question is this if these are congenital anomalies if the parents are tested once prior to breeding and found to be clear than why must it be done yearly. Isn't congenital present or not first time checked. 
I know that there are no guarantees in life so I just and hope and pray I found a good one. This pup is my third golden. Just a note that my first and second golden did not have any clearances.
In the end I was just as open to rescuing with absolutely no health history so what really is the big difference? Besides money. 

My only thought that since there are so many dogs for adoption and rescue if breeders are more responsible maybe health issues can be minimized in this breed meaning less dogs will have to suffer. I would love to hear from the members.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The only certification that requires yearly submission is for eyes. The reason being that some genetic issues do not present themselves till later in a dog's life. Right now the believed average age for onset of Pigmentary Uveitis is 8.5 years of age. While hips and elbows will present themselves ptior to two years of age and a heart issue will present itself by the time a dog is 1 year of age. Thus OFA will give final certification for hips and elbows after a dog is two years of age and accept clear heart exams for submission to their database after 1 year of age.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Hereditary is not synonymous with congenital. Most of the diseases goldens are tested for are not congenital(ie present at birth), they are hereditary....ie they show up later. Thus the cut offs for the clearances.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And having an OFA Fair bitch at 24 months that later was unilaterally dysplastic, the "cut off" ages are not always tried and true. Plus not only does pigmentary uveitis show up later, so can hereditary cataracts.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I do know of the breeding of Goldngrove. The clearances are up to date. Just contact her and she will send them to you.


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Thank you all for your responses.*

As a nurse. I do understand congenital and hereditary but often times I speak to other golden owners and I rarely come across anyone who is aware of these clearances. Thanks for the explanations. This forum is really great.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

opera330 said:


> As a nurse. I do understand congenital and hereditary but often times I speak to other golden owners and I rarely come across anyone who is aware of these clearances. Thanks for the explanations. This forum is really great.


 
Just imagine if everyone knew and would take the time to find a puppy with some simple clearance rules. We might not have so many goldens out there with heart breaking problems.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

luvgld7 said:


> Re: Barb Martin and Hyegold Goldens
> 
> Barb is a lovely person and the breeder of my boy "Scout", Pedigree: SHR Hyegold John Wayne Lucky Txn JH RN WC CCA If any of you get the Golden Retriever News, he's the one I wrote about in the Nov/Dec issue. He has been a fun, fun boy.
> 
> ...


Yes, Barb is a wonderful person and a wonderful breeder. She is not breeding very often these days(maybe once a year). She does have a litter right now sired by our Lotto(a repeat breeding) and her Sheza but I believe they are all spoken for at this point in time.


----------



## bluedog (Dec 6, 2010)

Scout is gorgeous! Looking forward to my Hyegold pup in March. She was 3 weeks old yesterday. She too will fly back to Fl with me in a sherpa bag.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

bluedog said:


> Scout is gorgeous! Looking forward to my Hyegold pup in March. She was 3 weeks old yesterday. She too will fly back to Fl with me in a sherpa bag.


You are indeed getting one of the puppies?? How wonderful! ) Be sure you share photos with the stud dog owner. I know the puppies from the first Sheza/Lotto litter were wonderful!!

Jennifer


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

*Looking for puppy in metro ny area*

I am new to this forum and thought this would be the best place for help. I am looking for a puppy for the end of August to take ome Haden lined up butit was a false pregnancy. We are an active family that never had a golden before. Our eloped order collie/lab mix died last month. Trying to find a good breeder is not easy. Any names would be appreciated. I live in Northern NJ and would travels to 4 hours to findtheright puppy. Thanks


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Montvillemom said:


> I am new to this forum and thought this would be the best place for help. I am looking for a puppy for the end of August to take ome Haden lined up butit was a false pregnancy. We are an active family that never had a golden before. Our eloped order collie/lab mix died last month. Trying to find a good breeder is not easy. Any names would be appreciated. I live in Northern NJ and would travels to 4 hours to findtheright puppy. Thanks


 
There are plenty of recommendations right in this thread. Just go to page 1 and start there. :wave:


----------



## lynnray13 (Sep 21, 2018)

What are you finding is the going price for a Golden lately? I just lost my 10 year old love.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

lynnray13 said:


> What are you finding is the going price for a Golden lately? I just lost my 10 year old love.


2-3k in my research of GRCA ethics breeders


----------

